# Skyline Rta clone



## Naeem (18/7/17)

Hi 

Any vendors bringing in the skyline clone ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/17)

Naeem said:


> Hi
> 
> Any vendors bringing in the skyline clone ?
> 
> ...


Sold out at the moment but I have a few more on the way 

http://vapeguy.co.za/coppervape-skyline-rta-clone

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NielJoubert (18/7/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Sold out at the moment but I have a few more on the way
> 
> http://vapeguy.co.za/coppervape-skyline-rta-clone



They better be the same price  It's my to-do list...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/17)

NielJoubert said:


> They better be the same price  It's my to-do list...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They will be

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Naeem (19/7/17)

Thanks @BumbleBee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/7/17)

Skyline Clones are back 

http://vapeguy.co.za/coppervape-skyline-rta-clone

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

